# Geezer-riffic Pagemaker 7.0 and OS X



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay so here is the issue, I have my iMac equipped with Mac OS X 10.4.9 Server with Classic Mac OS 9 support installed. I have installed Pagemaker 7.0 and every time I go to launch the application I receive this error.

The application "Adobe PageMaker" could not be launched because of a shared library error: "-<PageMaker 7.0><PageMaker 7.0><Translation><>"

Any ideas, I'd really hate to upgrade to InDesign since I really can't afford it and I'd like to be able to run this from OS X instead of having to reboot into OS 9.

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This may or not be any help, but if you have access to a Windows version of Pagemaker 7 it runs in Crossover Office.


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

I may try it, but what I'm going to try tonight is installing Pagemaker 7 on my Windows box using the Mac key code. If that works then I'll be happy.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

redhat9 said:


> I may try it, but what I'm going to try tonight is installing Pagemaker 7 on my Windows box using the Mac key code. If that works then I'll be happy.


Highly unlikely.


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

I didn't even bother to try the Mac key code in the Windows version, i just bought a copy of Pagemaker 7 for Windows on eBay. Should work just fine so I'm happy.


----------

